# Baldwin County, AL, Sable female, abandoned



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I just got this email. This is a beautiful dog who was abandoned by her owners in Orange Beach, AL (Gulf Coast area). If anyone can help this girl, please contact the shelter directly:


> Quote: this dog was abandoned by her owner is orange beach, alabama, so she's looking for an adopter or rescue. she is a young female named "bama". is she a GSD or a belgian malinois? unfortunately, i don't have any history for her, but if you can help, please let me know.
> 
> 
> Tiffany A. Long
> ...


I think she's a sable GSD, could be wrong.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Weird, pics were clearer before I put them on photobucket.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I can email unedited pics to someone if they want to try and clear them up on here. Pretty dog, trust me. Name is Bama.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I received an update that this girl has been adopted.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Baldwin County, AL, Sable f, RETURNED*

Just got an email that she was returned because she's HW +. But she is spayed and chipped. Very urgent now.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Baldwin County, AL, Sable f, RETURNED*

I can't take her because all of mine are causing trouble. Mama Midge moved out and you'd think I brought in 3 more as much drama as they are causing. Nova won't stay in a crate or even blocked in the front room w/o some destruction and apparently now even the yard isn't big enough for her, she's gotten out 3 times since about 2 pm (about 2 hr time frame). Lucky Lady had diarrhea last week and Lilly pooped in her crate after I got home today. Lucky me. lol


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Baldwin County, AL, Sable f, RETURNED*



> Originally Posted By: Dawn Knight
> Just got an email that she was returned because she's HW +. But she is spayed and chipped. Very urgent now.





















Here's Bama.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Baldwin County, AL, Sable f, RETURNED*

Sorry folks the pics just don't come out clear but she's a pretty dog.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Baldwin County, AL, Sable f, RETURNED*

Bump....don't see her listed on PF, probably due to HW. Hopefully she is still there waiting for a rescue.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Baldwin County, AL, Sable f, RETURNED*

I'm going to call Tiffany in just a bit to see. I know someone who may be able to take her if she's good w/other dogs and not an escape artist. Computer gave me fits yesterday so couldn't print out Tiffany's number to call her yesterday. I did email her but haven't heard back.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Baldwin County, AL, Sable f, RETURNED*

They just closed but I left a message.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Baldwin County, AL, Sable f, RETURNED*

Bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Baldwin County, AL, Sable f, RETURNED*

Dawn,
You are over your limit in pm's!


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Baldwin County, AL, Sable f, RETURNED*

Sorry, don't check them very often, but Tiffany emailed me and said she's been adopted again. Hopefully for good this time!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Baldwin County, AL, Sable f, RETURNED*

Dawn, have you heard anything about how this girl is doing?


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Baldwin County, AL, Sable f, RETURNED*

All I know is that she was adopted again. Tiffany has my email addy and I told her to let me know if this one came back for any reason.


----------

